# Standard poodle - What is involved in becoming a breeder for a male?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello. Your boy is lovely. The first consideration is whether or not you have full akc registration or limited registration. If limited, he cannot be bred as pups won't be eligible for registration. If you have full registration, your best resource is to talk to your breeder and have them evaluate your boy for breed quality. If he is worth breeding, he'll need to have some orthopedic and genetic tests completed. You can see the full list of recommended tests for standard poodles on the OFA web page.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

Some links for you to that info




__





Standard Testing - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org












Recommended Tests | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Read the OFA recommended tests for all breeds of dogs, from Affenpinscher to the Yorkshire Terrier. Great resource for learning about your dog's health.




www.ofa.org












CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


OFA's Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) provides information on health issues prevalent in specific breeds. Learn more about the CHIC program.




www.ofa.org





You'll also want to have and be familiar with several generations of his pedigree and their health and longevity. 
You'll also want to familiarize yourself with breeding contracts. 

A mentor is highly suggested before you start spending to prepare for studding.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

*Vita here, speaking as Super Moderator.*

Hi Pandora, welcome to PF. Your thread was reported and is skating on thin ice due to titling it something like Poodle Stud Male, which sounds like a solicitation for providing stud service. Solicitations around breeding is against PF rules, Section 5: "PF is not a broker for the direct selling of puppies, dogs, live animals, stud services or to facilitate breedings. All such threads and posts that attempt to do this will be deleted..."

However I read your actual comment and it's not a solicitation, but rather a question about how to get involved with breeding your male. I changed the title to the current one to clarify this, but I will caution you and other members to keep that in mind.

* * * * * * *

*Now I'll speak simply as a member.* The advice given by Raindrops and Rose is good. I'll add a few things.

In addition to the bare bones DNA tests recommended by OFA, it'll be worth the investment of getting a full DNA Poodle Panel. The most thorough and knowledgeable breeders get these. Paw Print Genetics is one of several labs which do this, and they currently have a 50% off sale until 7/28 when you use their coupon code, JULYFUN. Here's the link to the page for the DNA tests you'll need. With the sale, this saliva test is only around $138, and you and the owner of any dam will be reassured.










The other tests listed on OFA for Standard Poodles (SA, thyroid, heart, hip xray) are quite expensive if you use your vet, but not bad if you use one of the *OFA health clinics* that test all breeds. This site has an ongoing, frequently updated list of locations and dates where this is provided.

Dogs, like people, also can be infected with *sexually transmitted diseases*, namely, brucellosis. You would want any female to be vet checked for this before allowing her to mate with you dog. A knowledgeable breeder of the female will also want proof your dog is free of this disease.

Also there are two pinned/stickied thread posted at the top of the PF Poodle Breeding subforum, and carefully reading the articles here and here. One links to all things related to dog breeding which you know about including issues for the male and things that can go terribly wrong in a mating session.

Rose mentioned contracts. Most nightmare situations can be avoided with a good contract. See this here by an attorney, and this one about the pitfalls of co-ownership should you and the dam's owner decide payment could be in the way of co-owning pick of the litter.

Last tip: go to dog shows, both confirmation and sports like agility. Watch, talk to people and ask about their breeders or breeding program. Some will be receptive and others will not; no problem, that's par for the course.


----------



## pandora2018 (May 17, 2020)

No intention to solicit in any way, your title sounds so much better 
Also I have full akc registration. 
I will research everything. Thank you so much for the info.




Vita said:


> *Vita here, speaking as Super Moderator.*
> 
> Hi Pandora, welcome to PF. Your thread was reported and is skating on thin ice due to titling it something like Poodle Stud Male, which sounds like a solicitation for providing stud service. Solicitations around breeding is against PF rules, Section 5: "PF is not a broker for the direct selling of puppies, dogs, live animals, stud services or to facilitate breedings. All such threads and posts that attempt to do this will be deleted..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Best wishes, Pandora, and please don't hesitate to ask more questions, update us if you want, join other conversations, and to simply enjoy the forum.


----------

